# Premium Edge



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Has anyone used Premium Edge dog food and what are the results? It is actually made by diamond and the ingredients look ok as compared to other food, was just curious?

A friend of mine trains hunting dogs and uses Loyall Feed and swears by it, but it is all by product? Thoughts?

Thanks ahead of time for the info and of course the occasional sarcasm!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I like it. They actually have a grain free formula that they market as 'Healthy Weight I' My aunt's dog and my in-laws' dog are both on this formula and doing great on it. I use Premium Edge as part of my rotation as well.


----------

